

Please stop with crap resume sites - earl

Look -- jobvite sucks.  Jobscore sucks.  They badly scan my resume and butcher it.  They don't take pdf uploads (at least not on squareup).  I tried to apply at TellApart and jobscore not only wanted me to register but wants me to proof their crap extraction of my resume!  (with the warning message that they show their bad extraction before my actual pdf resume.)  Thanks, but no thanks.<p>Look -- if you want to hire engineers, put a person in charge of hiring them.  Give people an email address.  Accept pdf resumes.  Don't run crap ocr/scan/extraction software.  Don't dump me into a company (jobscore) that tries to, by default, dump my resume in a pool so other companies can spam me.  I don't want to be spammed just because I shared my resume with you.<p>Thanks, an engineer looking for a new employer
======
phektus
I built a resume site some time back. I'd like to know my suck rating.

<http://www.cvstash.com>

~~~
freddealmeida
So this is an online resume? Not really a job board. +1 for being on github.
very cool for being open.

------
lsc
PDF resumes? do serious people really use anything other than .txt?

~~~
code_duck
.doc comes to mind

~~~
lsc
yeah, they all /ask/ for .doc format, but if you see what the hiring manager
gets? it's mangled crap. Text would be far more readable. I'd bet money that
.txt (or ascii in a file that happens to be named .doc) works better with the
buzzword bingo software the recruiters use.

~~~
code_duck
The question was whether 'serious people' use something other than plain text
files.

The answer is yes, they do. And honestly I have no idea what this is about
since a .txt resume would look like rather bleak.

Your answer seems to be about something else. When I email a MS Office
document to a prospective employer, they do not get 'mangled crap'. Why would
they? I'm not talking about recruiters or the lousy job sites the rest of the
thread is about.

~~~
lsc
the "serious people" remark is a joke. I use the xml resume library and
generate several formats from my xml source, not that I am a particularly
serious person. Now, I do use txt if I need to actually attach a resume. As
far as I can tell, the document management systems recruiters use that want
.doc format are, uh, not very good at all.

But, from looking through resumes from a recruiter, I do stand by my 'mangled
crap' comment. I don't know what they do with the things, but half of them
come up formatted horribly. My guess is that the system recruiters use to
strip off contact info and do keyword searches combines with some subtle
version incompatibility in Microsoft products.

------
known
<http://www.storyvite.com/> is an interesting way of presenting your
professional skills.

